# Gaming-PC für 700 Euro!



## Peatsnogger (26. September 2014)

*Gaming-PC für 700 Euro!*

Servus,

ich möchte mir einen Gaming-PC zusammenstellen, und brauche eure fachkundige Meinung zur Hardware.  Mein Budget liegt bei ca. 700 Euro

Hier meine auswahl:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX

Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43 Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel 

Festplatte: 1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) 

SSD:120GB Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5" (6.4cm) 

Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

Lüfter:EKL Alpenföhn Sella Tower Kühler

DVD Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 

RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM 

Netzteil: 450 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-

Grafikkarte: 2048MB ZotaC GeForce GTX 760 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 


Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## svd (26. September 2014)

Da sich der Prozessor nicht übertakten lässt, tut's auch ein Mainboard mit dem H97 Chipsatz.
(9er Chipsatz ist wichtig, weil der 4460 ein "Haswell Refresh" ist und du so keine Probleme bekommst.)

Die Grafikkarte ist arg teuer und dann auch noch eines mit dem lauten Referenzkühler...
Die flottere und mit 3GB VRAM ausgestattete Karte wäre die R9 280. 
Entweder die stark übertaktete von Gigabyte (um sie wirklich leise zu bekommen, musst du evtl per Software die Lüfterkurve anpassen), 
oder die ab Werk leise ASUS.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (26. September 2014)

Guter Ansatz, aber ich würde bei dem Budget auf die SSD verzichten (vorerst) und die 60€ in Grafikkarte und Prozessor investieren. Ich würde es dann so machen: Warenkorb für 705€


----------



## iPol0nski (27. September 2014)

Ich würde so einen System vorschlagen:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)  (ab 45,67)
1 x Crucial M500 120GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1) (ab 55,85)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) (ab 212)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) (ab 62,43)
1 x ASUS STRIX-R9280-OC-3GD5, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0670-M0NA00) (ab 190,34)
1 x ASUS H87M-Plus (C2) (90MB0F10-M0EAY5) (ab 75,35)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE) (ab 11,39)
1 x Zalman Z1 (ab 22,62)
1 x EVGA 500B Bronze  500W ATX 2.3 (100-B1-0500-KR) (ab 37,62)

Insgesamt 713,27 Euro für ein sehr leistungsstarkes System

Hierbei hast du einen Starken Prozessor + gute Grafikkarte und auch an die SSD habe ich gedacht


----------



## Peatsnogger (27. September 2014)

Also welche Karte ist den die bessere, die GTX 760 oder eine R9 280? 

Ich habe vor, bzw. würde gerne die kommenden Spiele wie FarCry 4 auf Ultra zocken, oder AC Unity. Ist das mit diesem System möglich?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (27. September 2014)

Die R9 280 ist noch ein bisschen flotter unterwegs als die GTX 760. Und hat 3GB Ram statt 2GB Ram. 

@iPol0nski: Ich würde dann sicherheitshalber aber den 1230v3 nehmen, beim 31er kann es sein, dass der auf dem H87 Board nicht läuft. Und der Unterschied ist eh nicht merkbar zwischen den beiden Prozessoren. 

Mobil gesendet.


----------



## iPol0nski (27. September 2014)

So hier nochmal die liste mit dem 1230v3:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial M500 120GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x ASUS STRIX-R9280-OC-3GD5, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0670-M0NA00)
1 x ASUS H87M-Plus (C2) (90MB0F10-M0EAY5)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Zalman Z1
1 x EVGA 500B Bronze  500W ATX 2.3 (100-B1-0500-KR)
Beim Preis kommts aufs selbe hinaus!

Wegen FarCray auf ultra, ich will dir nichts versprechen, insbesondere da das Game ja noch nicht draußen ist. Aber laut dieser Website Far Cry 4 Systemanforderungen and Far Cry 4 systemvoraussetzungen for PC Games passt die Grafikkarte genau für Ultra und dein Prozessor ist sogar noch Stärker als der i5 im Test! Also sollte es laufen


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2014)

Peatsnogger schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu?


 Gut, nur zwei Dinge:

- beim Board lieber H97 nehmen (die CPU ist ein neues Modell, KÖNNTE ggf. von einem 80er-Chipsatz nur nach einem BIOS-Update erkannt werden, was Du aber nur machen kannst, wenn die CPU zumindest rudimentär erkannt wird) oder auch Z97, wobei das nur zum Übertakten nötig wäre - da müsstest Du aber dann auch eine andere CPU nehmen (mit k am Ende).
- eine GTX 760 ist sehr schwach bei Preis-Leistung. Eine 150€ teure AMD R9 270X ist gleichstark, die 170€ teure R9 280 sogar 15% schneller. und ab 210€ bekommst Du die nochmal 15% schnellere R9 280X. Die GTX 760 wäre einzig dann "sinnvoll", wenn du UNBEDINGT PhysX nutzen willst, was aber nur sehr wenige Games haben.


*edit* und der Vorschlag von iPolOnski ist noch besser


----------



## Peatsnogger (27. September 2014)

Ok, 

dann nehme ich das Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail.

Jetzt suche ich mir nur noch ein schöneres Gehäuse aus, und fertig.

Danke Jungs


----------



## iPol0nski (27. September 2014)

Kein Problem  Hab das Zalmann genommen da die gut verarbeitet sind usw. jeder findet ja was anderen schön xD


----------

